

Anyone want a free domain name? - true_religion

Anyone want the domain name ticker.io?&#60;p&#62;If you'd like it, I'm willing to transfer it over if you have an interesting idea on how to use it.
======
rbchv
Ideas are free and it's hard to actually finish and have a working product.
Maybe a better idea would be to hold a contest, the winner being the best
functioning site/product related to the domain name after say 6 months, and
whoever wins get the domain.

~~~
true_religion
Mostly I wanted to make sure the domain didn't fall into the hands of a
squatter. I know that a lot of us have ideas that we work on as side projects,
but haven't made the jump from our dev machines and into the "real world".

Luckily I got it contact with a few people who are at that state, so the
domain will go to one of them.

As a side note, while a contest would be a lot of fun, I'm busy now growing my
own startup and can't imagine how insanely jam-packed my days will be 6 months
from now following this growth curve.

:)

------
jamesbrennan
I'm working on a project to integrate git history and time tracking. It's main
purpose is for freelancers to see what they committed at what time and produce
more accurate invoices. I have been working on it part time for a while but
haven't come up for a name for it yet - ticker.io would be perfect.

------
true_religion
Ah its too late to edit my post, but about 30 minutes after I proposed this I
got emails from three people doing intersting things.

One of them will probably have it by Monday morning. Thanks for the response.
This is what makes HN great.

------
stevewillows
I'd use it for an app that helps people learn how to cook like a line cook.
I'm currently looking for a developer to work with - -

If I got the domain but didn't follow through with the project, I'd gladly
offer it up again.

------
ricardobeat
I'll take it. Customized tickers drawing from any public API / YQL, just set
the api path, frequency and get the embed code.

------
kornnflake
Would love to use this for my current project, which provides a live support
widget on websites. Pretty much like olark.com

------
rajdroid
I will take it I'm creating results notification system for my college. It
would be great for me Thanks

------
mikeroher
I'd be willing to make a fullscreen stock ticker that scrolls across on page
load.

------
theshadowmonkey
I'd just hold it and start working on something now because I need to use. :)

------
bmdoyle
I think something unique related to heart disease would be interesting

------
arikrak
Maybe create an investing game to teach about the stock market..

~~~
ironic_ali
Easy, it just keeps going up...

------
xcetara
a spin on the current news cycle. only positive news stories, pulling results
from all digital news content based on keyword searches to better empower hope
in the world.

------
fatalerrorx3
I did just get access to the Etrade API...hmm, I'll take it lol

~~~
kordless
How's their API look?

~~~
true_religion
I've used it. Its actually one of the nicer APIs, but since you can't
republish market data from it, you're stuck with only giving derivations and
projections. That will satisfy some people, but there's definitely a group of
traders who always want to compare your results to the raw data points _on
site_ and not jump between their own data source and your algos output.

~~~
fatalerrorx3
Hmm... did not know that you couldn't republish market data, I hadn't yet
looked over the developer agreement I was only given access to it this past
week...still not sure how I'll use it

------
jyf1987
i need a free host instanse :]

------
oohtj
omg, that's fast

